# Week of February 24 to March 2



## billski (Feb 21, 2013)

Ttim Kelly live from the Jay Cloud, today.  If this doesn't get you stoked, maybe you should get a different sport!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2013)

Looking snowy so snowy. Hope to get there one of these days.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 22, 2013)

Funny how im going to tahoe next thursday yet i have never been to a pow day at jat let alone a pow week. Hopefully these storms last thru early march


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nearly a ski code violation at 2:05.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2013)

I'll take one order of 100-day storm please.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm pretty confident he's intoxicated at 2:35.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 22, 2013)

Again promoting out of bounds skiing in VT.  I suppose it might be nice to save a copy of this video to use should one receive a fine.

Granted I'm negatively biased since the skiing looks incredible and I'm stuck at work.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2013)

overall pattern supports   ANOTHER  BIG  NEW ENGLAND SNOWSTORM  on  March 1...    and Maybe  NYC / western CT.
WxRisk.com



Planning on a big "time-out" later in the week!


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2013)

NWS Snow Maps, released at 5pm


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

billski said:


> NWS Snow Maps, released at 5pm
> 
> View attachment 7849



Very beautiful pictures.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2013)

The gradient dropoffs are very steep.


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2013)

27-28 is beginning to look interesting


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 23, 2013)

billski said:


> 27-28 is beginning to look interesting
> 
> View attachment 7863



Snow.


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Snow.



Then you'd better start sacrificing some of those old 6 foot skis :roll:


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 23, 2013)

I like this setup much better.  Should be a decent front-end thump midweek.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 23, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> I like this setup much better.  Should be a decent front-end thump midweek.



Hi good day today at Platty, you think any snow will fall tonight at Catskills and Platty?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 23, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Hi good day today at Platty, you think any snow will fall tonight at Catskills and Platty?



Showers forming up now--will be on back edge of light but steadier snow overnight--accumulations look very minor if anything.  But you're there anyways and that's a good thing--enjoy!


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> I like this setup much better.  Should be a decent front-end thump midweek.


  You know I'll be taking a day off later this week, but you won't know where.  Neither do it!


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2013)

Interesting Snowfall forecast by resort.  Looking like the goods are coming this week.
http://www.onthesnow.com/vermont/snow-forecast.html

It is definitely looking like a Thurs/Friday for a powder day.


Resorts 26th Feb                     27th Feb 28th FebBase Depth Mount Snow0"8"7"                 46" Stratton Mountain0"8"7"                 36" Bromley Mountain0"7"8"                 48" Magic Mountain0"7"7"                 39" Okemo Mountain Resort0"6"7"                 30" Killington Resort0"5"6"                 36" Pico Mountain 0"5"6"                 36" Suicide Six0"5"7"                 23" Mad River Glen0"4"5"                 24" Sugarbush0"4"5"                 42" Bolton Valley0"3"4"                 35" Smugglers' Notch Resort0"3"4"                 55" Stowe Mountain Resort0"3"4"                 54" Jay Peak0"3"3"                 62" Burke Mountain0"2"3"                 30" 


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, I believe in Santa.



US National Weather Service Boston MA Luke,  NH mtns look snowy Wed. It's still 3 days away so check the forecast  again.  Mark, yes the 6-10 day weather outlook of temps at or colder  than normal includes all of New England.


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2013)

Thursday is feeling like a powder day.  Time to go into stealth mode.  bye bye "friends"


----------



## hammer (Feb 25, 2013)

Is it just me or is there a lot less hype with the system we are supposed to get starting tomorrow night?


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

From the MRG Single Chair Weather Blog

*SNOWFALL*

Last 7-days: 12"
This season: 152"
Expected 7-day Snowfall: 15-30"

Worth a read :

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/2013/02/3-day-snowfall-could-make-for-epic.html



> Both Thursday and Friday should see accumulating snow and three day snow totals could be in the 15-30 inch range.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 25, 2013)

Nick said:


> From the MRG Single Chair Weather Blog
> 
> *SNOWFALL*
> 
> ...


Man...I hope this plays out they could really use it!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2013)

hammer said:


> *Is it just me or is there a lot less hype with the system we are supposed to get *starting tomorrow night?



BS fatigue?

Both last winter and this winter, weather predicting with these winter storms has taken a pretty large credibility hit.  I think people are becoming fatigued with "We're getting 8 to 12" and the ensuing reality being "we got 0 to 4".

The computer models were terrible last year, and are possibly going to perform worse this year.  Saturday night was a great example.  I'll still look and run the models etc.... but I do so with a healthy bit of skepticism.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 25, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> BS fatigue?
> 
> Both last winter and this winter, weather predicting with these winter storms has taken a pretty large credibility hit. I think people are becoming fatigued with "We're getting 8 to 12" and the ensuing reality being "we got 0 to 4".
> 
> The computer models were terrible last year, and are possibly going to perform worse this year. Saturday night was a great example. I'll still look and run the models etc.... but I do so with a healthy bit of skepticism.



Yes, and no.  This past weekend's storm wasn't a total bust.  Central NH ended up with a solid 8-10", it just was later and not as widespread as originally thought.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Billski, hope you got some this weekend, me went to my favorite Catskills hill,it was good. How this storm looks good for XML North east or this certain area,?


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Hi Billski, hope you got some this weekend, me went to my favorite Catskills hill,it was good. How this storm looks good for XML North east or this certain area,?



I didn't go out this weekend.  Got my fix on Thursday.  Looking like some interesting weather coming up this week.  Carving out Thursday or Friday right now.  Won't know until it's later on Tuesday, but right now my sense tells me it will be "good".  'nuff said.


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Yes, and no.  This past weekend's storm wasn't a total bust.  Central NH ended up with a solid 8-10", it just was later and not as widespread as originally thought.



Still a bust vs. expected snowfall, even for that area.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2013)

Hot off the press is the Euro's projection for the upcoming snowfall though Thursday morning.

Or, as I now like to call it, _"Your future maximum disappointment versus expectations map"_.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Hot off the press is the Euro's projection for the upcoming snowfall though Thursday morning.
> 
> Or, as I now like to call it, _"Your future maximum disappointment versus expectations map"_.



I hope it is not supposed to snow at any of the hills, and then maybe a surprise snow events happen, Scotty translation is I think I see were it actually snows and then see about skiing it.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Still a bust vs. expected snowfall, even for that area.



It kinda worked out with our expectations for around/just above half a foot for southern VT/NH/ME areas from Wed (half a foot or less for areas north/west).  I actually tweaked things down slightly on Saturday but not much.  Aside from a few outliers, a lot of areas performed within our expectations.


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I hope it is not supposed to snow at any of the hills, and then maybe a surprise snow events happen, Scotty translation is I think I see were it actually snows and then see about skiing it.


NAM and GFS look similar

NAM





GFS


----------



## Nick (Feb 26, 2013)

OK guys. If you could pick one day and one place to go this week where would it be? Need some guidance. I might take a sick day


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

Nick said:


> OK guys. If you could pick one day and one place to go this week where would it be? Need some guidance. I might take a sick day



Over a foot of snow tonight in south NH and that area, so I would think areas over where it snows tonight.Gore on Wednesday you can get a cheap lift tickets with coke products.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 26, 2013)

Nick said:


> OK guys. If you could pick one day and one place to go this week where would it be? Need some guidance. I might take a sick day



Anywhere from the Whites to ME--good snow should get funneled in from the southeast nicely--Attitash/Wildcat to Sunday River would be good.  The bulk of snow falls Wed but then decent pockets of residual snow continue through Thurs and Fri for these areas too.  Take your pick and have fun!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 26, 2013)

Nick said:


> OK guys. If you could pick one day and one place to go this week where would it be? Need some guidance. I might take a sick day



I am thinking Wed fopr Cannon but winds could be an issue.  So Thurs is the fall back day.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 26, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Anywhere from the Whites to ME--good snow should get funneled in from the southeast nicely--Attitash/Wildcat to Sunday River would be good. The bulk of snow falls Wed but then decent pockets of residual snow continue through Thurs and Fri for these areas too. Take your pick and have fun!



What about Cannon?  When we the snow start and end there?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah, winds an an issue Wed...Cannon doesn't do well with a SE flow.  Snow carries well into Thurs so accumulations could be pretty high...still evaluating.

Edit-Snow starts late overnight/early Wed AM


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Yeah, winds an an issue Wed...Cannon doesn't do well with a SE flow.  Snow carries well into Thurs so accumulations could be pretty high...still evaluating.
> 
> Edit-Snow starts late overnight/early Wed AM



OK Winnchill.  I just read your snowforecast.com narrative.  It seems clear to me that Wednesday is going to be mega-windy at the summits north.  So here are the questions.  - What is the probability that this thing is either going to slow down and/or hit us early?  That is, what's the variability in it's movement.  - A corallary, when is the bulk of the precip going to fall, with a margin of error?  - How confident are you on the rain-snow demarcation line?   Thanks C.


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2013)

Nick said:


> OK guys. If you could pick one day and one place to go this week where would it be? Need some guidance. I might take a sick day



Sick Nick 

Let's see how WinnChill responds to my questions below.  That might better define it for me.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 26, 2013)

billski said:


> OK Winnchill.  I just read your snowforecast.com narrative.  It seems clear to me that Wednesday is going to be mega-windy at the summits north.  So here are the questions.  - What is the probability that this thing is either going to slow down and/or hit us early?  That is, what's the variability in it's movement.  - A corallary, when is the bulk of the precip going to fall, with a margin of error?  - How confident are you on the rain-snow demarcation line?   Thanks C.




It seems like with the winds that he is saying wind holds may be an issue at Cannon for Wed.  Good questions, BTW.


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2013)

Puck it said:


> It seems like with the winds that he is saying wind holds may be an issue at Cannon for Wed.  Good questions, BTW.



Hi Winn,

My sense, and I'm no pro is that there will be very high winds (topping gusts of 50) throughout the storm system, but it drops off quickly.  That, according to the NWS maps.  But again, that's why I count on you for the summits and snowdays 

My gut also tells me that this may be very moisture laden, so what comes down stays where it is, regardless of the winds.  Your thought?

Thanks,


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 26, 2013)

billski said:


> OK Winnchill.  I just read your snowforecast.com narrative.  It seems clear to me that Wednesday is going to be mega-windy at the summits north.  So here are the questions.  - What is the probability that this thing is either going to slow down and/or hit us early?  That is, what's the variability in it's movement.  - A corallary, when is the bulk of the precip going to fall, with a margin of error?  - How confident are you on the rain-snow demarcation line?   Thanks C.



Not much timing variability--it's a slow mover anyways so it's tough to nail exact start times but gradual snow development west to east thru AM, so by Wed PM, snow should be starting to accumulate.  Winds increase through the day--PM would be strongest and most likely chance of wind holds.  Still looks like most mixing holds to around or just south of Sunapee thru Gunstock (possible mixing at these areas and perhaps even into Waterville a bit too).


----------



## hammer (Feb 26, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Not much timing variability--it's a slow mover anyways so it's tough to nail exact start times but gradual snow development west to east thru AM, so by Wed PM, snow should be starting to accumulate.  Winds increase through the day--PM would be strongest and most likely chance of wind holds.  Still looks like most mixing holds to around or just south of Sunapee thru Gunstock (possible mixing at these areas and perhaps even into Waterville a bit too).


So will it just be NCP (nair) south of the MA/NH border?  Saw that Nashua is under a Winter Storm Watch and Francestown (Crotched) is under a Winter Storm Warning...


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 26, 2013)

hammer said:


> So will it just be NCP (nair) south of the MA/NH border?  Saw that Nashua is under a Winter Storm Watch and Francestown (Crotched) is under a Winter Storm Warning...



Crotched could still mix.  The Winter Storm Warning covers the potential of getting that accumulation before mixing (late PM/eve).  I'll be tweaking the forecast throughout the day...


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2013)

So it will leave just as predictably as it comes in?  That is, by early Thursday it will depart?  Any Idea what the timing difference will be between Magic and Sugarloaf?   Sorry, I'm over - analyzing!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 26, 2013)

billski said:


> So it will leave just as predictably as it comes in?  That is, by early Thursday it will depart?  Any Idea what the timing difference will be between Magic and Sugarloaf?   Sorry, I'm over - analyzing!



Nope.  This is a slow mover--the upper level low creeps through.  The leading edge of moisture is the bulk of our snow (Wed and overnight)--that gradually shifts away into Thurs but residual upper level energy and moisture help out with continued lighter occasional snow/showers thru Thurs and even a bit into Friday (ME resorts the last holdout).  Additional accumulations will be gradual and lighter.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 26, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> The leading edge of moisture is the bulk of our snow (Wed and overnight)--



Would this be the timing for Cannon? How do you think will fall Wed night in Thursday morning?  I am worried about the winds Wed.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 26, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Would this be the timing for Cannon? How do you think will fall Wed night in Thursday morning?  I am worried about the winds Wed.



Yep.  All snow--perhaps a lull overnight early Thurs AM.  Winds will be strongest Wed PM.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 26, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Yep. All snow--perhaps a lull overnight early Thurs AM. Winds will be strongest Wed PM.



I meant to say. How do you think will fall overnight Wed into Thurs?  Thx.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 26, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I meant to say. How do you think will fall overnight Wed into Thurs?  Thx.



How_ much_ will fall?


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 26, 2013)

Winn, if I were you, I'd create a thread and post every day that you plan to go skiing, and people would just buy you beers left and right for all the hard work you do.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 26, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> How_ much_ will fall?




I can not type today.  Sorry.  I looked at your report all ready.  I am confused by the Wed. forecast.  

SKY CONDITION
Storm Day!--moderate to possibly heavy snowfall continuing--mixing should stay south--moderate to slightly heavy accumulations likely--gusty east/southeast winds and blowing snow
PRECIPITATION
*90-100% chance of moderate to occasionally heavy snowfall from overnight continuing*





Does this mean Wed night?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 26, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I can not type today.  Sorry.  I looked at your report all ready.  I am confused by the Wed. forecast.
> 
> SKY CONDITION
> Storm Day!--moderate to possibly heavy snowfall continuing--mixing should stay south--moderate to slightly heavy accumulations likely--gusty east/southeast winds and blowing snow
> ...



Ah, I see what you mean...sorry.  Snow develops late tonight/early Wed AM...that's just to reflect waking up Wed AM to some falling snow but it gets ramped up later on, that's all.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 26, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Ah, I see what you mean...sorry. Snow develops late tonight/early Wed AM...that's just to reflect waking up Wed AM to some falling snow but it gets ramped up later on, that's all.


Thx.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 26, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Ah, I see what you mean...sorry.  Snow develops late tonight/early Wed AM...that's just to reflect waking up Wed AM to some falling snow but it gets ramped up later on, that's all.



How's this?


----------



## Puck it (Feb 26, 2013)

That works!!

Precipitation
90-100% chance of light snow developing Tues night--then moderate to occasionally heavy snowfall into PM/overnight


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 26, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Winn, if I were you, I'd create a thread and post every day that you plan to go skiing, and people would just buy you beers left and right for all the hard work you do.



Lol!  Thanks!  A beer sounds good right about now and it's not even noon.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 26, 2013)

The Esteemed Lionel Hutz


> VT: Border to 89, 6-8ish, 89 south 6-12.
> ADK: Eastern most slopes 8-14, more n/nw zones 6-10.
> Whites: Feet are possible.


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2013)

Forecast from a Portland Maine perspective


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2013)

Manchester, NH perspective


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2013)

Albany Perspective


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2013)

NWS Guesses at the snow-rain line


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

Bill I think snow might be coming soon.


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Bill I think snow might be coming soon.



Hawaii?  
I already made the sick call.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2013)

billski said:


> Hawaii?
> I already made the sick call.



Enjoy, enjoy, I be wanting to read the snow report.


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2013)

Things look rather marginal as the day progresses.  
Also keeping an eye on the winds.

Waiting to see what Winchill has to say about this.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm sacrificing virgins down here, trying to make the storm stall an extra day, since I won't be up until Fri.


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> I'm sacrificing virgins down here, trying to make the storm stall an extra day, since I won't be up until Fri.



I wonder what kind of reeb Ullr drinks.   
I'm a bit concerned about the winds lingering.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 27, 2013)

The gradients are crazy in this storm.  Look at the rain/snow line going right down the spine of the Greens.


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2013)

I saw that too.  My first impression was ... naaah, not at elevation.  Well, we've three more hours before the temps drop.  That radar shows valley and flatland, not summits.  

Stratton Summit is still holding strong at 25F   http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=KVTSTRAT3
but the base is 32F.  With that big a diff, I'm crossing fingers...

My sense is it might be dry on summit, wet on bottom.   I think I may need red wax.


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2013)

Magic has declared a Pow day, with 4" on ground right now.


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2013)

11am Mt. Snow @1500 feet, 31F


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2013)

The temperatures aloft are definitely holding down (at least so far). The southernmost little area of snow/mix in NY on that map, across from southern Massachusetts is the Catskills. You can see that while Route 22A is getting rained on in the valley, the DAX and spine on either side of Lake Champlain seems to be holding as all snow or some mix (not the worst thing) right now.


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2013)

In the Green Mt. spine, temps at at or above freezing for collection sites below 1000ft
The resorts on the spine all all reporting snow.
http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2013)

definitely seeing some wet stuff in the valleys of So. VT
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/html/cams/shrewsbury.shtml


I think they can throw these forecasts
http://www.onthesnow.com/vermont/snow-forecast.html
Out the window.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2013)

billski said:


> definitely seeing some wet stuff in the valleys of So. VT
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/html/cams/shrewsbury.shtml
> 
> 
> ...


Is Gore supposed to get white stuff from this storm?


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Is Gore supposed to get white stuff from this storm?



Their weather report, which I think feeds from the NWS, calls for snow today, then possibly mixing tomorrow and Fri.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 27, 2013)

Rain/sleet mix at my house near Lake Champlain but Stowe Facebook is reporting 3 inches at 1,500 feet.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 27, 2013)

WTF!!!! Is up with this hole right over Cannon!!!!!!


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2013)

I was reading on American Wx, it seems like the precip starts as snow at the higher elevations, but converts to rain when it hits the valley floors.   This, they say, is consistent for the dumpage the ski areas are getting.   I've learned not to get too anxious about radar when it's all about skiing.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 27, 2013)

Puck it said:


> WTF!!!! Is up with this hole right over Cannon!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 7930



Not sure if it just me but I can't tell if that is Cannon or central Siberia. Way too blury.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 28, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Not sure if it just me but I can't tell if that is Cannon or central Siberia. Way too blury.




It is Cannon and that hole was a bad thing.  Dusting only.  I bagged it for today going up tomorrow though.


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2013)

Puck it said:


> It is Cannon and that hole was a bad thing.  Dusting only.  I bagged it for today going up tomorrow though.


  Wow.  Scratch that one.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

billski said:


> Wow.  Scratch that one.



Mt snow opening will 13-14 new inches of snow.


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2013)

Most everyone has reported in
http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports/new-hampshire

http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports/massachusetts

http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports/new-hampshire

http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports/maine


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2013)

At least the valley temperatures are getting back down to something reasonable - around 30. I'm sure there are crunchies down low.  I'm interested in tonight's report-ins.   Not so many layers needed.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

http://plattekill.com/about-plattekill/trail-report They got half foot, I bet this weekend will be what I was hoping for last weekend.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 28, 2013)

billski said:


> Most everyone has reported in
> http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports/new-hampshire
> 
> http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports/massachusetts
> ...



That reports sucks!


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2013)

NWS Burlington weighs in on the next two days.
http://ow.ly/i/1B8PG
A little different spin on things.


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2013)

Eastern Resorts with the most snow
http://www.skitheeast.net/weather/most_snow/

Resorts are ranked by most new snow in 24 hours and then largest max base depth (in.)

ResortState24hBaseSurfaceTrailsLiftsOpenSkyloft Ski ClubON18"20" - 20"Powder17295%Wildcat MountainNH16"24" - 54"Powder47495%Sunday RiverME16"30" - 38"Packed Powder13099%Killington ResortVT14"36" - 42"Powder14013100%Pico MountainVT14"24" - 36"Packed Powder534100%Jackson Ski Touring CenterNH12 - 14"14" - 28"Packed Powder%Loon Mountain ResortNH13"30" - 38"Packed Powder59997%Sugarbush ResortVT12"14" - 42"Powder11113100%Shawnee PeakME12"30" - 40"Packed Powder34485%Stratton Mountain ResortVT12"24" - 36"Powder93898%Jay Peak ResortVT10 - 12"30" - 62"Powder789100%Magic MountainVT10 - 12"19" - 48"Powder41196%Mad River GlenVT9 - 12"6" - 36"Packed Powder40389%Attitash Mountain ResortNH11"24" - 48"Packed Powder676100%Mount Sunapee ResortNH11"20" - 35"Packed Powder63898%Saddleback MaineME10"30" - 44"Powder65499%Ragged Mountain ResortNH10"36" - 44"Packed Powder475100%King Pine Ski AreaNH10"20" - 36"Powder175100%Batawa Ski HillON10"31" - 31"Packed Powder92100%Bear Notch Ski Touring CenterNH10"14" - 21"Packed Powder%Great Glen Trails Outdoor CenterNH10"9" - 15"Packed Powder%Bromley Mountain ResortVT8 - 10"20" - 48"Powder44696%Middlebury College Snow BowlVT8 - 10"16" - 36"Packed Powder8248%Okemo Mountain ResortVT8 - 10"22" - 30"Powder11912100%Stowe Mountain ResortVT7 - 10"36" - 56"Powder1091194%Station Mont-TremblantQC9"16" - 37"Powder881093%Mt AbramME9"24" - 30"Powder543100%Mount SnowVT7 - 9"35" - 51"Powder8011100%Pats PeakNH8"27" - 57"Powder239100%Rangeley Lakes Trails CenterME8"12" - 18"Packed Powder%Pine Hill Ski ClubNH8"9" - 12"Powder%Bolton Valley ResortVT7 - 8"10" - 35"Powder60586%Mont SuttonQC7 - 8"14" - 28"Powder59598%Wild Wings Ski Touring CenterVT7 - 8"10" - 16"Wet Packed%Bolton Valley Nordic CenterVT7 - 8"6" - 12"Powder%Mountain Top Inn Nordic Ski & Snowshoe CenterVT6 - 8"6" - 36"Powder000%Crotched MountainNH7"38" - 42"Packed Powder253100%Cranmore Mountain ResortNH7"19" - 39"Packed Powder55697%Carters Bethel Cross Country CenterME7"24" - 30"Powder%Horseshoe ResortON6"31" - 43"Packed Powder256100%Ski BromontQC6"23" - 41"Powder114974%Whaleback MountainNH6"12" - 36"Powder31380%Dagmar Ski ResortON6"31" - 31"Packed Powder174100%Carters Oxford Cross Country CenterME6"15" - 24"Powder%Hardwood Ski and BikeON6"20" - 20"Packed Powder%Horseshoe Resort NordicON6"20" - 20"Packed Powder%Dagmar Ski Resort Nordic CenterON6"10" - 10"Packed Powder%Sir Sam's Ski & SnowboardON4 - 6"24" - 24"Wet Packed8258%Dartmouth SkiwayNH3 - 6"6" - 24"Packed Powder22471%Ski de Fond Mont TremblantQC5"57" - 75"Powder%Smugglers' Notch ResortVT5"20" - 55"Powder77699%Gunstock Mountain ResortNH5 - 5"24" - 24"Packed Powder53797%Harris Farm XC Ski CenterME5"8" - 12"Wet Snow%Olympic Sports Complex at Mt Van HoevenbergNY5"6" - 10"Packed Powder%Eastman Cross Country CenterNH5"4" - 4"Packed Powder%Bretton WoodsNH3 - 5"15" - 48"Powder95794%Mount St Louis-MoonstoneON4"35" - 51"Packed Powder34795%Wachusett MountainMA4"24" - 44"Packed Powder21595%Owl's HeadQC4"29" - 37"Packed Powder49598%Le Massif de CharlevoixQC4"12" - 31"Packed Powder51699%Glen Eden Ski AreaON4"26" - 26"Wet Snow146100%Otis RidgeMA4"20" - 25"Wet Packed112100%Chicopee Ski & Summer ResortON4"24" - 24"Packed Powder145100%Devils ElbowON4"24" - 24"Wet Snow11379%Mt Washington Valley Ski Touring & Snowshoe CenterNH4"8" - 22"Packed Powder%Titcomb MountainME4"10" - 19"Packed Powder12271%Centennial Park Ski HillON4"16" - 16"Packed Powder32100%Titcomb Mountain NordicME4"8" - 12"Packed Powder%Stowe Mountain Resort Cross Country Ski CenterVT3 - 4"10" - 16"Packed Powder260100%Corsair Ski TrailsMI - 4"4" - 6"Hard Pack%Blue MountainON3"31" - 59"Wet Snow3611100%Burke Mountain ResortVT3"14" - 32"Powder564100%


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 28, 2013)

billski said:


> Eastern Resorts with the most snow
> http://www.skitheeast.net/weather/most_snow/
> 
> Resorts are ranked by most new snow in 24 hours and then largest max base depth (in.)
> ...



This text is a disaster on the phone. I just wanted to quote it for posterity.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 28, 2013)

Wachusett 4" ?!?!  On top of 2" of 40* rain perhaps ...

Should have kept my Sugarbush plan after all.  Oh well ...


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Wachusett 4" ?!?!  On top of 2" of 40* rain perhaps ...
> 
> Should have kept my Sugarbush plan after all.  Oh well ...


Oh man, it poured like nuts.  I think the two feet in my yard is down to about 3 inches now.  I have a hard time with their base depths after yesterday.


----------

